# Find me somewhere to stay in Newcastle/Gateshead on 28th February please



## JTG (Feb 16, 2015)

Cheap and clean preferably


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2015)

Any area in specific?


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2015)

Nah - going to football (Gateshead, not the other place!) and leaving Sunday morning so anywhere centralish


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like quite a few places are already fully booked. Laterooms is giving some for £70-80ish, but none are very central. The cheapest central one I can see is the Royal Station hotel, but that's £130


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2015)

A mate has somehow dug up a room in Benwell for £32  Looks OK, shared bathroom and that but I only want one night


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2015)

Next question: anyone fancy booze in Newcastle on Feb 28th?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2015)

Benwell is a bit of a hike 

Maybe try these instead:
http://gladstone-guest-house.co.uk
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...ck_Hotel-Gateshead_Tyne_and_Wear_England.html
http://www.durhamhousehotel.co.uk
http://www.royalhotelgateshead.co.uk/


----------



## free spirit (Feb 16, 2015)

just a heads up, but there's a fash march and anti-fash counter demo that day in Newcastle.


----------



## JTG (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh ffs really? Same day as NUFC are playing Villa, not to mention hundreds of our lot in town?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Dub's in Newcastle


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm in Newcastle that day, n'all.

Is there some sort of Geordie-pull?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a freelance deadline that day, but might be around


----------



## JTG (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like Russell Brand might be in town too 

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/russell-brand-pledges-march-against-8674171


----------



## JTG (Feb 18, 2015)

Dear lord


----------

